# Basic test of one cool puppy!



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

This little guy is REALLY winning me over. 
This was one of several basic sport bitework environmental tests of a 7 week old mal pup. He had been introduced to the clatter stick, whip and penny jug independently of one another before. However, this was his first time ever in a harness or on a leash, first time seeing the plastic bag, first time with all of the environmentals together and first time he was picked up by the rag frequently (I don't care for holding a puppy up by the rag a lot for the sake of their jaw but I will do it just to test their reaction).
On top of it, this video does not do justice to this pup. I wish I had gotten it on film...several days before this, I teased him with a little jingle cat toy ball thing and tossed it into a 6" deep kiddie pool. He plunges in, shoves his head under water (it's past his ears) and roots around untill he finds and picks up the toy. Hes's incredibly confident, outgoing, very people oriented ( in the good way) and just has the most awesome character and personality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLclnC0pxUI


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

You must send this puppy to me immediately!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice! I sure wish I liked those ugly little dogs more.
JKN of course!


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

he is nice.. but I still like Badja better =;


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I like that. Nice pup.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Yup - one cool pup!



> (I don't care for holding a puppy up by the rag a lot for the sake of their jaw but I will do it just to test their reaction).


Can you elaborate on this some more? I guess I do quite a bit of this with my pup (a different breed I shoudl mention) - always followed by success (winning the tug). 

I don't want to do anything stupid, but I am unaware of any future problems this could cause.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL, I will be really torn when he is sold 
I can't really describe his personality, but it impresses me even more than his working ability. He's one of those pups that is'nt a pest, but very interested in what you are doing. If you just stand still, he'll sit down right below you, stare straight up at you like "now what?". If you stay there, he'll run around a while and come back routinely, bark at you, sit down again, stare, bark again and then give up for a while, untill he makes another pass. 




Anne Vaini said:


> Yup - one cool pup!
> 
> Can you elaborate on this some more? I guess I do quite a bit of this with my pup (a different breed I shoudl mention) - always followed by success (winning the tug).
> 
> I don't want to do anything stupid, but I am unaware of any future problems this could cause.



I've seen it cause problems when done a lot throughout puppyhood. It can weaken teeth, cause adult teeth to come in crooked, how tightly the reeth are rooted to the surrounding bone and their jaw alignment. IMO, their weight should not be supported solely by their mouth very often while their jaw is still forming, puppy teeth are coming in, etc. Once a dog is grown, I'll do it a lot and even with a puppy I do it every now and then, but I won't raise them completely off the ground very often.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I was going to ask, but now I see that you are the breeder. It's obvious the pup has great comfort and confidence in you.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Technically, I'm not the breeder  I've had and his sister since they were 3 days old, but they were bred by a friend. They were surrogates to put on a female I did breed that ended up having only one stillborn puppy and was frantic and depressed. 
He's very focused on me, but believe it or not, he has great comfort and confidence in everyone (including himself, lol). I've had several club members who hes never met work him and hes bomb-proof with them as well. 
The sister is very different from him, although also a super dog. I'll post her video as well.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like a nice little pup. I agree about picking them up, I like to see their reaction but don't do a lot of it. Not to mention I've seen pups hurt because they were picked up on the bite and then let go (either chose to let go or couldn't hold their own weight and slipped off). They were up high enough they fell funny and injured their lower back/back leg.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

he's just all that and a box of ho-hos, isn't he? what spitfire


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Heres the video of that little guy's sister, same conditions & prior exposure...
Sorry about being so far over in the screen, I set the camera up with her centered...oh well.
Shes very different from him but also a super dog. BTW, she bites *extremely* hard.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzh6Bgylg9U


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice puppy !


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK so the little girl.....how much for the little girl?? I want to buy your women.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Easy Jake. Classic scene.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Soooo...what's that little boy pup's hunt drive like? Will he hunt for the rag/tug if you throw it into some tall weeds (puppy-style hunt test)?


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> OK so the little girl.....how much for the little girl?? I want to buy your women.


A friend has been bugging me for her since I got her. I told him I'd hold her for him and I'm just waiting to see if he buys an older dog he has an eye on instead. 
Shes big, dominant, possessive and will be a very aggressibe b*tch...all his kind of dog, lol. I know its hard to tell from the video, but shes a gorgeous dark brindle. 



> Soooo...what's that little boy pup's hunt drive like? Will he hunt for the rag/tug if you throw it into some tall weeds (puppy-style hunt test)?


His hunt drive is really nice. I threw that cat jingle ball thing into some thick brush, buried it under leaves, tossed it into a wood pile and finally into the water- he searched untill he found it each time. I'll be sitting on the floor playing with him, snatch whatever he has away and hide it and he'll immediately start searching high and low for it.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> His hunt drive is really nice. I threw that cat jingle ball thing into some thick brush, buried it under leaves, tossed it into a wood pile and finally into the water- he searched untill he found it each time. I'll be sitting on the floor playing with him, snatch whatever he has away and hide it and he'll immediately start searching high and low for it.


Sounds like a really great pup who could do just about anything! I can't remember, is he for sale or do you have a home lined up for him (or are you keeping him)?


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I really like the girl, Kristina. Like I said before, when I start looking for a dutch girl next summer, I would like to talk to your friend. She looks awesome.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Neither one of them will make it in anything, I will take them both to be my house/lap/pet dogs. But I am not paying anything or for shipping. Pm me for my address.















But seriously could we stop posting all the mali videos its making me want one


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Greg: LOL, I'll get them right out to you. It will save me having to dig a hole in this heat, right? 


Amber: Which friend? The one that bred her or the one getting her?
The one getting her and will be breeding her to a very strong Rex son. The breeder will will not be breeding either parent again 


Konnie: I'm really torn and I originally wrote this long explanation and that there were others interested, etc but ultimately, hes for sale. I'm holding him for a while because he lost appetite and started losing weight and the vet found a couple swimmers in his stool (the frustrating aspect of living at a boarding kennel) so hes being treated for that stuff and I'll wait untill he puts the weight back on and all of that is cleared up. I have two very nice young dogs for sale that I was hoping to have moved by now and I would probably be keeping him but unfortunately, they're still here and its just too many.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Greg Leavitt said:


> But seriously could we stop posting all the mali videos its making me want one


It's all a ploy to bring as many as possible to "the light side" 
Seriously, why would you want anything ELSE?


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> *Seriously, why would you want anything ELSE?*


Yeah, who doesn't like batty-eared landsharks that wear fur coats in the summer? ;-) j/k.

I'll take a block-headed greyound, thank you! lol



Andy.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> Greg: LOL, I'll get them right out to you. It will save me having to dig a hole in this heat, right?


Lets make a deal I will trade both for a good used shovel?



Kristina Senter said:


> It's all a ploy to bring as many as possible to "the light side"
> Seriously, why would you want anything ELSE?


The light side Ha, I may seriously be looking at a mali uppy around christmas, what does the pedigree of the boy look like.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Greg Leavitt said:


> Lets make a deal I will trade both for a good used shovel?


If I got rid of them, why would I need the shovel? :-k 




Greg Leavitt said:


> The light side Ha, I may seriously be looking at a mali uppy around christmas, what does the pedigree of the boy look like.



Paper. 

....Theres your first "transition from GSDs to Mals" lesson..... \\/


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> If I got rid of them, why would I need the shovel? :-k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shovels are just handy.

Its so funny a soon as I posted the question, I thought wow I bet I will get some good sarcastic comments, Delievered, can always count on this forum. Lol.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Greg Leavitt said:


> Its so funny a soon as I posted the question, I thought wow I bet I will get some good sarcastic comments, Delievered, can always count on this forum. Lol.


LOL, I could'nt resist..... sorry. 
His lines are primarily Pegge (Rudy, Arras, Bono) and mom is granddaughter to Lestat du Chenil Victoire. The sister is very typical Dutch temperment and looks whereas the male seems to be a nice combination personality wise.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Kristina, I'll keep my ears open. I do want a dutch girl, but I'm waiting till school is at a manageable level. (which at this point seems like NEVER):-&


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So of course, it's a HE. I need a SHE that acts like that.:lol: :lol: :lol: Well, I guess I don't NEED a she like that, but I am thinking of one.

I need something to counter act dealing with Buko.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff,

Yeah, the brindle one is a female but the little mal in the first video is a male. There are a couple females in the Gator litter that I think will be really nice dogs, though. They're only 4 weeks old so nothing is really clear yet, but they have the potential to be really strong with great personalities like him.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Keep us posted on how things turn out with these two pups. They look great and I think it would be nice to see how they mature.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Kristina Senter said:


> Paper.
> 
> ....Theres your first "transition from GSDs to Mals" lesson..... \\/


ROTFLMAO I love it.

Actually I'm assuming these guys aren't registered? So the pedigree on these guys is probably a more accurate then the pedigree on many Malinois.


----------

